

The Students Who Feel They Have the Right to Cheat - andrewl
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29950843

======
greenyoda
Posted yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8582398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8582398)

